# Ham Stew.



## Two Knots

I made a virginia ham this week, and have lots of leftovers...
So, I made a ham stew with 5 pieces of bacon, 2 cups cubed ham,
chopped potatoes, carrots, a can of corn, celery, onion and garlic..
after frying it all up -I simmered it in 6 cups of chicken broth 
for about 25 minutes...
seasoned with rosemary, sage, salt/pepper, and thyme.
Then I thickened it a bit with butter, flour and milk. (1 cup milk) 

It was very good...I made two loves of baguette bread and a little antipasto.


----------



## wooleybooger

Sounds good, looks good. By Virginia ham I take it a salted smoked cured ham. Don't see those much here and very expensive when you do.


----------



## Two Knots

Yes, salted smoked ham...it was on sale this week for 99 cents a pound. 
I got a ten pounder. Butt section... We still have a lot of ham...That’s why I made
cole slaw this week...


----------



## SeniorSitizen

My wife would love that stew, but I kind of had my eyes on that appetizer platter. Would it be improper etiquette if I reached for a slice of that bread.


----------



## Startingover

Amazing. I never heard of ham stew before. We love anything with potatoes.


----------



## Two Knots

No, it would be fine...I’m obsessed about baking bread! When this lockdown 
is over my guy is going to be in serious bread withdrawal...:crying:


----------



## SeniorSitizen

There is only 2 things i'd travel to Europe for. 1st to sample every kind of bread in every country and 2nd to visit that wind mill saw mill.


----------



## Startingover

TK, remember when you said you made Scotch eggs with ground beef, which I want to try someday. 

Nadiya, from great British baking show made a scotch egg/meatloaf Wellington. Her ground beef meatloaf was wrapped around hard boiled eggs and then wrapped in puff pastry and baked. 

What is the rolled sliced meat on your antipasto platter? Salami? Prosciutto? Did you sprinkle something over the platter?


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Yes, salted smoked ham...it was on sale this week for 99 cents a pound.
> I got a ten pounder. Butt section... We still have a lot of ham...That’s why I made
> cole slaw this week...


The last time I saw a country ham here it was $50.


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> The last time I saw a country ham here it was $50.


Oh my, that’s nuts...


----------



## Two Knots

Startingover said:


> TK, remember when you said you made Scotch eggs with ground beef, which I want to try someday.
> 
> Nadiya, from great British baking show made a scotch egg/meatloaf Wellington. Her ground beef meatloaf was wrapped around hard boiled eggs and then wrapped in puff pastry and baked.
> 
> What is the rolled sliced meat on your antipasto platter? Salami? Prosciutto? Did you sprinkle something over the platter?


That sounds interesting to make a scotch egg rapped in pastry. 
It has mozzarella, salami, pepperoni, blue cheese, salami, tomatoes
It’s salami (Genoa) rolled and cut i half...I first line the plate with a thin coat
of lettuce, then put in whatever I have in the fridge...this one has salami,
swiss cheese, eggs, pimento, Kalamata olives, green olives, in the middle
I put cucumbers with scallions and feta cheese...
You can just throw anything in that you want...On top is a drizzle of 
extra virgin olive oil and Balsamic vinegar. seasoned with a little salt/pepper
and garlic powder.

This is the one I made last time...It has, pimentos, eggs,pepperoni,
mozzarella, salami, tomatoes, olives and blue cheese...


----------



## BigJim

Oh my stars, that is absolutely beautiful. I may put on my mask and head to Walmart. The ham stew didn't catch my thinking until I read how you made it, that has got to be really really good. We probably will give that a try, we love a good baked ham and I love to smoke a ham every once in a while.

As for bread, I could make a complete meal from just good fresh bread. I have got to show this thread to Judy. Our favorite salad is an antipasto salad, I can see one in our dinner today. 

There is a little Greek restaurant across town where they have the antipasto salads and they always give us two or three fresh bread sticks, talk about wonderful. TK, you need to write a cook book, I would sure buy one.

Would you mind sharing how much rosemary, sage, salt/pepper, and thyme you put in your ham stew?


----------



## wooleybooger

The ham finally got my memory working. Also 40 yrs. ago when I was a service rep. for a drilling equip. manf. I traveled LA and MISS a lot. In those two states I always stayed at a Ramada Inn if there was one close. I could get for breakfast a large meal starting with a bowl of cereal, lg. tomato juice, then scrambled eggs with grits or hash browns, toast and a large oval platter with a slice of salty, smoky cured ham. It was heaven and likely the only meal I'd get that day.

Couldn't get that in TX, AR, or OK.


----------



## Two Knots

Jim, I put in a little pinch or two of rubbed sage, and rosemary and thyme.
you only have to be careful of thyme as it is a strong herb and can overpower 
a dish. Start with a pinch of each and then you can add more...

As for the stew...I started off with 6 cups of chicken broth and after the
veggies (manly the potatoes)were cooked I added 1 cup of bechamel sauce.
That is 2 pats of butter melted - then stir in a tablespoon of flour for a minute
or two, then a cup of whole milk...simmer it for a few minutes then add it to the 
stew, simmer it all together for a few minutes and it’s done.

I suggest that you start 4 cups of chicken broth - cause this made a lot of
stew... I’m trying to use up this ham instead it’s growing! lol...
So, 4 cups of broth and one cup of belchame sauce. Also, you could use less cubed ham 
if you choose...remember I was trying to use it up! 
10 pounds is a lot for two people! When we got home the head guy boned 
the ham ( bone is in the freezer)
I wanted to freeze 1/2 of the ham...but, no!!! He wanted to be in Ham Heaven! :biggrin2: 
Well, I still have a big hunk of ham in the fridge...I was thinking grilled 
ham and coleslaw sandwiches and leftover ham stew!( I have 6 cups of stew
left over)

Now you say you love antipasto...What do they put in the antipasto where you
love it? Did you ever make it at home?

note, be careful with the salt -if you need it at all...the ham and chicken
broth is already salty.


----------



## LS-6

I wish I didn't look at this thread, now I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Two Knots

Antipasto is a favorite in my family, and it’s so easy throw together and yet so
impressive. :smile:

Things you can put in are different cheeses, rolled deli ham, rolled salami,
sauted canned or jarred mushrooms, marinade artichoke hearts, pepperoni, 
olives, beet salad, pimento or sauted red and green peppers...whatever!
Just line the dish with a bit of lettuce, any kind of lettuce that you have in hand. 

This is a quick fix antipasto dish ...It has blue cheese, mozzarella, swiss cheese,
salami, pepperoni roasted pimentos in the center with garlic and olive oil, olives,
tomatoes, and eggs. Lastly, it will be drizzled with extra virgin olive oil and 
red wine vinegar a bit of salt and pepper and a sprinkle of garlic powder.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Two Knots said:


> That sounds interesting to make a scotch egg rapped in pastry.
> It has mozzarella, salami, pepperoni, blue cheese, salami, tomatoes
> It’s salami (Genoa) rolled and cut i half...I first line the plate with a thin coat
> of lettuce, then put in whatever I have in the fridge...this one has salami,
> swiss cheese, eggs, pimento, Kalamata olives, green olives, in the middle
> I put cucumbers with scallions and feta cheese...
> You can just throw anything in that you want...On top is a drizzle of
> extra virgin olive oil and Balsamic vinegar. seasoned with a little salt/pepper
> and garlic powder.
> 
> This is the one I made last time...It has, pimentos, eggs,pepperoni,
> mozzarella, salami, tomatoes, olives and blue cheese...


Have you ever witnessed a group of wild animals or very possibly our ole farm dogs select the very best cut and take it off to a secluded area to feast so no other has a chance at it? That's me and now you know how SS operates.


----------



## Two Knots

Startingover said:


> TK, remember when you said you made Scotch eggs with ground beef, which I want to try someday.
> 
> Nadiya, from great British baking show made a scotch egg/meatloaf Wellington. Her ground beef meatloaf was wrapped around hard boiled eggs and then wrapped in puff pastry and baked.


That meatloaf is what I would like to try and make in the near future. :yes:

Funny, I was looking through my foodie pics :biggrin2: and came
across this..stuffed loin of pork, wrapped in bacon and blanketed 
in pillsbury crescent biscuits- that I put together on the counter ...
First, I pre-cooked
the stuffed pork partially (and got a gravy going) then wrapped it in
the bacon and crescent rolls and baked it until it was done. I’m sure I 
posted this here already...
I guess the addition of bacon to the meatloaf and Pillsbury crescent rolls
culdnt hert! :biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots

SeniorSitizen said:


> Have you ever witnessed a group of wild animals or very possibly our ole farm dogs select the very best cut and take it off to a secluded area to feast so no other has a chance at it? That's me and now you know how SS operates.


You mean that you don’t share with the fetching Mrs. SeniorSitizen? :biggrin2:


----------



## Startingover

Bacon makes everything better. I buy center cut bacon but still if theres a chunk of fat at the end I chop it off in the name of health! As of today I think I’ve added 5 minutes to my lifespan.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Two Knots said:


> Antipasto is a favorite in my family, and it’s so easy throw together and yet so
> impressive. :smile:
> 
> Things you can put in are different cheeses, rolled deli ham, rolled salami,
> sauted canned or jarred mushrooms, marinade artichoke hearts, pepperoni,
> olives, beet salad, pimento or sauted red and green peppers...whatever!
> Just line the dish with a bit of lettuce, any kind of lettuce that you have in hand.
> 
> This is a quick fix antipasto dish ...It has blue cheese, mozzarella, swiss cheese,
> salami, pepperoni roasted pimentos in the center with garlic and olive oil, olives,
> tomatoes, and eggs. Lastly, it will be drizzled with extra virgin olive oil and
> red wine vinegar a bit of salt and pepper and a sprinkle of garlic powder.


 You don't need to "RUB IT IN".:biggrin2:
And it's a well known fact old dogs sometimes take extra food and bury it for a later date.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Nik333

Two Knots said:


> Antipasto is a favorite in my family, and it’s so easy throw together and yet so
> impressive. :smile:
> 
> Things you can put in are different cheeses, rolled deli ham, rolled salami,
> sauted canned or jarred mushrooms, marinade artichoke hearts, pepperoni,
> olives, beet salad, pimento or sauted red and green peppers...whatever!
> Just line the dish with a bit of lettuce, any kind of lettuce that you have in hand.
> 
> This is a quick fix antipasto dish ...It has blue cheese, mozzarella, swiss cheese,
> salami, pepperoni roasted pimentos in the center with garlic and olive oil, olives,
> tomatoes, and eggs. Lastly, it will be drizzled with extra virgin olive oil and
> red wine vinegar a bit of salt and pepper and a sprinkle of garlic powder.



My next shopping trip!:biggrin2:But, prosciutto, too.


----------



## Colbyt

Similar to Big Jim ham a ham stew thread did not float my boat but I see it has morphed into other things that do.


TwoKnots that plate looks great.


----------



## Colbyt

wooleybooger said:


> The last time I saw a country ham here it was $50.





You Texans might know BBQ but salted ham is reserved to the real southern states.


I used to buy and ship them to an uncle in NM.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> You Texans might know BBQ but salted ham is reserved to the real southern states.
> I used to buy and ship them to an uncle in NM.


I could say several things but I won't. So








BTW if that is true WTH did TK get it?

:vs_laugh:


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> Jim, I put in a little pinch or two of rubbed sage, and rosemary and thyme.
> you only have to be careful of thyme as it is a strong herb and can overpower
> a dish. Start with a pinch of each and then you can add more...
> 
> As for the stew...I started off with 6 cups of chicken broth and after the
> veggies (manly the potatoes)were cooked I added 1 cup of bechamel sauce.
> That is 2 pats of butter melted - then stir in a tablespoon of flour for a minute
> or two, then a cup of whole milk...simmer it for a few minutes then add it to the
> stew, simmer it all together for a few minutes and it’s done.
> 
> I suggest that you start 4 cups of chicken broth - cause this made a lot of
> stew... I’m trying to use up this ham instead it’s growing! lol...
> So, 4 cups of broth and one cup of belchame sauce. Also, you could use less cubed ham
> if you choose...remember I was trying to use it up!
> 10 pounds is a lot for two people! When we got home the head guy boned
> the ham ( bone is in the freezer)
> I wanted to freeze 1/2 of the ham...but, no!!! He wanted to be in Ham Heaven! :biggrin2:
> Well, I still have a big hunk of ham in the fridge...I was thinking grilled
> ham and coleslaw sandwiches and leftover ham stew!( I have 6 cups of stew
> left over)
> 
> Now you say you love antipasto...What do they put in the antipasto where you
> love it? Did you ever make it at home?
> 
> note, be careful with the salt -if you need it at all...the ham and chicken
> broth is already salty.


Thanks for the details Joann, I appreciate that a lot.

We got an antipasto salad today, believe me it was nowhere as good looking as your cutlet platter. It had about half of the meats, cheeses and olives as your platter did.


----------



## Two Knots

Jim, you got take-out antipasto, not DIY?

Wooley, are you asking why could I get the ham?
In NY we can get everything...:yes:


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> In NY we can get everything...:yes:


Really can you get this? Not the watermelon.


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> Really can you get this? Not the watermelon.


Of course, why do you doubt me Wooley???

The only exception - maybe is hush puppies. And that’s because we don’t want them!


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Of course, why do you doubt me Wooley???


But you don't know what they are and ways to fix them, right? :devil3:


----------



## Two Knots

We have spanish markiets here that carry everything. Many things I don’t 
know wth they are or how to prepare them. The point is that they are
available.


----------



## wooleybooger

I doubt Spanish markets have a clue about them.


----------



## Nik333

We call them Mexican markets here. Never Spanish. I've always thought that was interesting since the foods aren't Spanish. I wonder how that got started.


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger said:


> But you don't know what they are and ways to fix them, right? :devil3:


What are they? That is one little watermelon. lol

Joann, the salad was carry out. We haven't been to the store this go round yet.

Oh my stars, you don't like hush puppies? Y'all probably don't like cat fish either...right?

A lot of people won't eat catfish because they think they are bottom feeders. A couple of species of catfish are bottom feeders but the Blue and Flathead cat aren't. A blue will eat fish dead or alive, the flathead will only eat live fish. A channel cat will eat anything, it is a true pond possum. That is why all you can get from restaurants is channel cat. They raise them in ponds and feed them dog food. A blue or flathead won't eat dog food.

A lot of people don't like catfish because of the really fishy taste. The reason is the way the fish is dressed. There is a dark streak running the length of the fish, down this way we call that a mud streak. It is actually a fatty streak and is a dark color. That has got to be removed if you want good tasting fish. The skin has to go also. Sorry, got carried away there. lol


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> We call them Mexican markets here. Never Spanish. I've always thought that was interesting since the foods aren't Spanish. I wonder how that got started.


Well we do too but TK used the term Spanish so.....


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> What are they? That is one little watermelon. lol


BJ they are cushaw. Those specifically are green striped cushaw. Commonly seen in the south and Appalachia. Almost never see them in the grocery stores here, I got those at a local farm store. They haven't grown them in two years now but I saved seeds from them. The seed can be bought on line. Cushaw is a variety of crooked neck squash. You may do most things you would do with any other gourd type or hollow squash. I've made pies, bread, roasted them, cut the meat away and baked it, pureed it. My grandmother would bake them with butter, sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg, maybe allspice too. Those 3 weighed a combined 27 lbs. I canned them and got 12 quarts. Each quart enough to make 1 pie or 2 loaf of bread. Pies are made similar to pumpkin pie and the bread similar zucchini bread. Quite good both.

Yes that is a small watermelon.


----------



## Two Knots

I think hush puppies look better than they taste...They’re kinda bland tasting to
me anyhow.
I just looked up this recipe, which I think has potential...I think I’m going to
give this a try.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/222243/buttermilk-hush-puppies/

Yes, I’ve eaten cat fish, it’s pretty good.


----------



## wooleybooger

Yeah they can be sort of bland and they benefit from some sugar. That recipe sounds good. I haven't made them in quite a while, got off into fried cornbread.

I fry catfish fillets or nuggets in a coating of either Seasoned Louisiana Fish Fry or Zatarain's Season Fish Fry. I buy the 7lb.? jars. Zatarain's has a lot more corn flour than the other.


----------



## Two Knots

Yeah, it’s the onions and scallions - that’ll kick up hush puppies ‘woof woof’ a notch! :smile: Maybe a little bit of crispy chopped bacon culd’nt hert either!


----------



## wooleybooger

That would be good to. IMO you really can't do much to screw them up. Well you can, I've done it.

On the catfish nuggets I usually bake them at 350. Where I shop the fillets are so expensive I refuse to buy them. $7.99/lb. for farm raised catfish fillets? BS and I don't often see them anywhere else.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> BJ they are cushaw. Those specifically are green striped cushaw. Commonly seen in the south and Appalachia. Almost never see them in the grocery stores here, I got those at a local farm store. They haven't grown them in two years now but I saved seeds from them. The seed can be bought on line. Cushaw is a variety of crooked neck squash. You may do most things you would do with any other gourd type or hollow squash. I've made pies, bread, roasted them, cut the meat away and baked it, pureed it. My grandmother would bake them with butter, sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg, maybe allspice too. Those 3 weighed a combined 27 lbs. I canned them and got 12 quarts. Each quart enough to make 1 pie or 2 loaf of bread. Pies are made similar to pumpkin pie and the bread similar zucchini bread. Quite good both.
> 
> Yes that is a small watermelon.



I bet you could find a lot of people interested in canning classes now.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> I bet you could find a lot of people interested in canning classes now.


It ain't difficult but I will say I was scared, hmm can't say word that here, the first time.

Use proven recipes, see the Ball books, there are others and the internet. If I don't have a proven recipe or am just making something up as in normal cooking I follow advice in the Ball books. Time the processing on the ingredient that takes the longest time. Meat and beans take longer than just beans.


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> I think hush puppies look better than they taste...They’re kinda bland tasting to
> me anyhow.
> I just looked up this recipe, which I think has potential...I think I’m going to
> give this a try.
> 
> https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/222243/buttermilk-hush-puppies/
> 
> Yes, I’ve eaten cat fish, it’s pretty good.


They left a step out of the hush puppies, I always let the mix rise well before spooning them into the grease. If you don't they will be solid not fluffy like. Try it both ways and see which way you like. I also chop up a little jalapeno and I use just a pinch of garlic powder, not much though. If no jalapenos, I use a little red pepper, I like the bite.

On my catfish I rinse the fish, pat dry then put the fish in a large zip lock bag with the mix and shake well. I don't like a lot of breading on my catfish.

The mix is 1 cup of flour, 2 cups of corn meal, a 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder, salt and pepper. That is all I use, it does turn out really good. Drop fish in 350 degree grease and let cook until the fish floats to the top and a lot of the bubbles stop. The less bubbles the dryer the fish turn out.

WB, my mama use to cook squash that looked like that but it was never that large, that is some huge squash. It was really good eating though.


----------



## wooleybooger

Sounds good on the hush puppies Big Jim and yes adding some hot pepper is good.

The catfish I don't rinse, just drain them a little if needed and toss in the mix.

Those cushaw were nearly 10 lbs., about 9 lbs. and about 8 lbs. Actually with the fractions the adding machine tape came out to a little over 27 lbs. as I recall.


----------



## wooleybooger

Boy, talk about a thread morphing into something else. From ham stew to squash to catfish to hush puppies and back to catfish. :vs_laugh:


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger said:


> Boy, talk about a thread morphing into something else. From ham stew to squash to catfish to hush puppies and back to catfish. :vs_laugh:


Isn't it great that friends can do that. :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> Isn't it great that friends can do that. :smile:


Absolutely


----------



## Nik333

I'll add grits, which I didn't realize is hominy. I was reading about hush-puppies & saw Shrimp & Grits.


‘An inexpensive, simple, and thoroughly digestible food, [grits] should be made popular throughout the world. given enough of it, the inhabitants of planet Earth would have nothing to fight about. *A man full of [grits] is a man of peace.’*

*:biggrin2:
*
https://whatscookingamerica.net/Pasta_Rice_Main/ShrimpGrits.htm


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> I'll add grits, which I didn't realize is hominy. I was reading about hush-puppies & saw Shrimp & Grits.


Gad, shrimp and grits, beautiful. Were you raised in the South Nik? I'm coming to see you.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> Gad, shrimp and grits, beautiful. Were you raised in the South Nik? I'm coming to see you.



No, my Mama was from Virginia. 13th child. Lots of aunts who all cooked & plus Uncle Herbert with the Virginia Smoked Ham & White Lightnin'.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> No, my Mama was from Virginia. 13th child. Lots of aunts who all cooked & plus Uncle Herbert with the Virginia Smoked Ham & White Lightnin'.


You know Southern cooking. I'll track you down.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> You know Southern cooking. I'll track you down.:vs_laugh:



See my CBR small gun thread.:devil3:


----------



## BigJim

I just never cared much for grits, I love hominy just not grits. Never had any until I went in the Navy. I guess I lived too far out in the sticks to try many different things. lol

As for ham, we have country ham, then we have city ham (baked). Country ham is cured, smoked and hung in the smoke house to keep along with bacon and sausage. We didn't have electricity back when I was a kid so we had to depend on cold weather and curing and canning food to preserve it. City ham was not something we had back then, it wouldn't last long enough to be eaten unless we had a house full of folks.

I do really like city ham but now days it is so salty I can't eat much of it. Back when I was going to school back up home, I would swap my country ham and biscuits for the town boys bologna sandwiches. I thought they was crazy to swap, and they though the same of me. lol


----------



## Two Knots

BigJim said:


> They left a step out of the hush puppies, I always let the mix rise well before spooning them into the grease. If you don't they will be solid not fluffy like. Try it both ways and see which way you like. I also chop up a little jalapeno and I use just a pinch of garlic powder, not much though. If no jalapenos, I use a little red pepper, I like the bite.
> 
> On my catfish I rinse the fish, pat dry then put the fish in a large zip lock bag with the mix and shake well. I don't like a lot of breading on my catfish.
> 
> The mix is 1 cup of flour, 2 cups of corn meal, a 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder, salt and pepper. That is all I use, it does turn out really good. Drop fish in 350 degree grease and let cook until the fish floats to the top and a lot of the bubbles stop. The less bubbles the dryer the fish turn out.
> 
> WB, my mama use to cook squash that looked like that but it was never that large, that is some huge squash. It was really good eating though.


Thanks Jim for the hush puppy tips...one question: do I use regular cornmeal
or can I use jiffy corn muffin mix? (I have both on hand) I will definitely put in jalapeños. :thumbsup:


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> See my CBR small gun thread.:devil3:


Too much trouble to dig for it and I still hurt all over from falling off a step stool the other day.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Thanks Jim for the hush puppy tips...one question: do I use regular cornmeal
> or can I use jiffy corn muffin mix? (I have both on hand) I will definitely put in jalapeños. :thumbsup:


From the Jiffy Mix web site.

https://site.jiffymix.com/hush-puppies/


----------



## Two Knots

Well, there I go...I’ll try corn muffin mix. :smile:
thanks, Wooley.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Well, there I go...I’ll try corn muffin mix. :smile:
> thanks, Wooley.


de nada


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> I think hush puppies look better than they taste...They’re kinda bland tasting to
> me anyhow.
> I just looked up this recipe, which I think has potential...I think I’m going to
> give this a try.
> 
> https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/222243/buttermilk-hush-puppies/
> 
> Yes, I’ve eaten cat fish, it’s pretty good.



Onions add a lot of flavor to hush-puppies.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> Onions add a lot of flavor to hush-puppies.


Even a judicious amount of Cajun seasoning. :wink2:


----------



## Two Knots

Yes, Colby I agree...I meant that I was going to follow the recipe
I posted with the buttermilk and onions and scallions; I’m just
going to substitute the corn meal jiffy mix.

When I do it, (maybe tonight,) I’ll start a new thread.

Edit: wooley, what’s in cajun seasoning...I want to make it.


----------



## wooleybooger

Salt, oregano, thyme, black and/or white pepper, cayenne, garlic and onion powders.

Here is a recipe from All Recipes. Vary the quantities to suit your taste.

If you want to follow the Chef Paul Prudhomme way of Cajun seasoning you will use those spices and others in varying amount according to the dish you are seasoning for a slightly varying taste to compliment the dish.


----------



## wooleybooger

Joann if you are really interested in Cajun, Louisiana cooking I'd like to recommend these books. I have both.

https://www.amazon.com/Chef-Paul-Pr...8689912&s=books&sprefix=paul+p,aps,199&sr=1-1

The first sentence of the introduction in that book.

"When the taste changes with every bite and the last bite is as good as the first, that's Cajun! I'm Cajun and that's Louisiana cooking."

There is a hush puppy recipe in that book.

https://www.amazon.com/Prudhomme-Fa...0N4JBEZMAJS&psc=1&refRID=PB73W1HTW0N4JBEZMAJS


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> Thanks Jim for the hush puppy tips...one question: do I use regular cornmeal
> or can I use jiffy corn muffin mix? (I have both on hand) I will definitely put in jalapeños. :thumbsup:


I don't know Joann, I have never tried the corn muffin mix, I don't see why it wouldn't work though.


----------



## Nik333

Yes, Paul Prudhomme did it from scratch.


----------



## Two Knots

Haaa, Wooley...I did a search and found Paul’s recipe for hush pups. :biggrin2:

If I use the jiffy then I’ll cut down on the sugar.

Edit: Thanks Wooley, for the seasoning recipe, I’ll make it


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Edit: Thanks Wooley, for the seasoning recipe, I’ll make it


Did I post it? I don't see it now. Here it is again.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/149221/cajun-spice-mix/


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> Yes, Paul Prudhomme did it from scratch.


Yes, I do that also along with using the Trinity.

I have been known to use Tony Chachers' seasoning but I never really liked it.


----------



## Colbyt

BigJim said:


> I don't know Joann, I have never tried the corn muffin mix, I don't see why it wouldn't work though.





The Martha White cornbread / muffin mix has a wee bit more flour than I care for even to make corn bread. I suspect that all the mixes do. Hence I always add cornmeal to the mix.







Here I found this file in my recipes folder with my comments.




> Okay. Here are two Hush Puppy recipes found in some local cookbooks published as fund raisers.
> These both sound about right except I like a little drier mix so I would cut back on the liquid so that it holds in a ball when scooped with a cookie scoop.
> 
> 1 TBS flour
> 1 cup fine white corn meal
> 3/4 tsp salt
> 6 TBS milk
> 2 tsp baking powder
> 1 medium onion (finely chopped)
> 1 egg
> 
> Mix dry ingredients, add onions, add egg, beat well, add milk and beat smooth. Drop into hot oil using the side of a spoon. Fry to a golden brown.
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> 2 1/4 cups yellow corn meal
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 TBS finely chopped onion
> 3/4 tsp baking soda
> 1 1/2 cups buttermilk.
> 
> Same method as above. Doesn't sound like nearly enough onion to me?


 Source: unknown


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> Yes, I do that also along with using the Trinity.
> 
> I have been known to use Tony Chachers' seasoning but I never really liked it.



I remember having to buy all these different ground peppers, white, black, several red, to make Paul Prudhommes' recipes in Hawaii.:smile:


----------

